# William M'Ewan on Meditation



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2008)

William M'Ewan, _Select Essays_, pp. 195-197:



> ON MEDITATION.
> 
> It is the intense fixing of the thought on some heavenly subject, till either the mind is informed, or the heart affected. It may be compared to the bruising of sweet spices, which makes them spread abroad their odor; or to the chewing of our natural food, which makes it fit for being digested into nourishment.
> 
> ...


----------

